# My new channel cat



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share this little clip of my new guy-Damn does he have an appitite...He is constantly active and truelly a neat fish to own....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I had one of them for a while a long time ago. 
It grew very fast and was actually a nice fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm pleased with him so far-
the second day in the tank he ate 7 two inch shrimp,and was looking for more....









Quite the graceful swimmer too,and is a neat addition to the tank....


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

so lets get this straight, you've got a blood parrot, an oscar, a piranha, and a channel cat in the same tank?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> so lets get this straight, you've got a blood parrot, an oscar, a piranha, and a channel cat in the same tank?


its a fake P (pacu)


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

buzzz said:


> so lets get this straight, you've got a blood parrot, an oscar, a piranha, and a channel cat in the same tank?


its a fake P (pacu)
[/quote]

Ah, Yes. I see that now. Thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

XSPhoto said:


> so lets get this straight, you've got a blood parrot, an oscar, a piranha, and a channel cat in the same tank?


I got more than what you can see in there also-

the pacu is 22 inches
got a 24 to 26 inch common pleco-
20 to 22 inch marble sailfin pleco
10 to 11 inch green severum-
20 inch channel cat
6 to 7 inch blood parrot
and a few more 10 inch pleco's....


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice AK!!! Stop teasing and post some full tank shots!!!!! Whats all that noise??


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> so lets get this straight, you've got a blood parrot, an oscar, a piranha, and a channel cat in the same tank?


I got more than what you can see in there also-

the pacu is 22 inches
got a 24 to 26 inch common pleco-
20 to 22 inch marble sailfin pleco
10 to 11 inch green severum-
20 inch channel cat
6 to 7 inch blood parrot
and a few more 10 inch pleco's....
[/quote]

That's awesome!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Very nice AK!!! Stop teasing and post some full tank shots!!!!! Whats all that noise??


Thanks Steve....

The noise is just some employee's running sround talkin in the background....It was taken off of my canon powershot....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

WOW is all I can say about you tank and stock...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's certainly a neat tank----


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking new cat!!!

yeah, that Pacu is a monster.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Good looking new cat!!!
> 
> yeah, that Pacu is a monster.


Thanks CF-He is an active fish with one hell of an appitite


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

hey AK, what type of temp do those cats like? could i snag one out of my river and toss it in or...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> hey AK, what type of temp do those cats like? could i snag one out of my river and toss it in or...


I have mine at 82 degree's-Seems to do just fine in it-

I wouldn't risk the chances-But they are relatively cheap to buy-----But grow huge and require a large amount of food at feeding's-Gets pretty exspensive to feed.....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

that guy is a beast....I bet he can eat as much as that Pacu..lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

catfish gets-around 7 to 10 2 inch shrimp

pacu gets ne where from 15 to 25 2 inch shrimp-

The cat has some catching up to do-
Appreciate the kind words....


----------

